# Being a hardgainer is tough. Trying to be humble here for once.



## LivingtoLearn (Jun 26, 2014)

Well I posted my picture. I am not fat or overweight, but Im far from being a guy who many would comment when It comes to having muscle definition. Whatever you want to call it. Im eating more than I ever have and its hard for me to gain weight and muscle. I do cardio usually after my lifting session. Should I stop? Just focus on lifting the entire time at the gym? Ive only been lifting for 3 months and eventually I would like to look like the guy named Heavy on here. Sorry I ever made stupid threads on here. I think  it would be more beneficial to come here and contribute normal threads than making stupid ones. Take care everyone.


----------



## skinnyguy180 (Jun 26, 2014)

This is not a stupid thread and something we can help you with...  and heavyiron is one of the most respected guys on this or any board he frequents.

What does a typical day of food look like for you? lay out the meals and macros.  People here know a lot about diet.  Gear helps a lot also. but when or if to start is a personal decision.


----------



## SFW (Jun 26, 2014)

> I do cardio usually after my lifting session. Should I stop?


 Yes.




> Just focus on lifting the entire time at the gym?


 YES, GDI!

P.s. Try calculating your cals and macros and meet those goals everyday. 90 days is just the beginning but we all start somewhere. 
http://macronutrientcalculator.com/


----------



## LivingtoLearn (Jun 26, 2014)

Here's a typical meal plan I have been following. Now remember this is just an example of one day. I switch up the meats but usually do stick to Chicken most days.

Whey Protein Isolate immediately upon waking.
Followed by 5-6 brown large eggs (Organic) and half a cup of Old Fashioned oats.
PW meal - Quest Protein Bar with Apple
Lunch - Skinless Chicken Breast, Broccoli (Cup) and Half Cup of Brown Rice.
Afternoon Snack- All natural PB and celery
Afternoon Snack 2 - Half Cup Fat Fee Cottage Cheese
Dinner - Garden Salad with low fat/low sodium dressing. Sirloin/Eye of the Round, Asparagus, Sweet Potato/Brown Rice, and Avacado.
Before Bed- Plain Greek Yogurt


----------



## SFW (Jun 26, 2014)

Ok. How much do weigh exactly, how old are you, height, how often do you lift, how much do you want to gain a week?


----------



## skinnyguy180 (Jun 26, 2014)

What would you say your macros goals are- protein, fat and carbs.. for carbs don't count he dietary fiber.

Ps I hate cottage cheese.... bleh


----------



## dmike03 (Jun 26, 2014)

Tell me something! How does a person go from 100lbs overweight, to being a so called "hard gainer"? You say "I'm eating more now than I ever have"....Even more than you were to put on 100lbs of fat? And you say it's hard to build muscle! Something isn't adding up about this! 
You come on here running your mouth and talking shit about how fat people are slobs and all they wanna do is shove food down there face all day. And you've lost 100lbs and every motherfucker should be like you and follow your lead. Then you post a pic of somebody (which I'd bet anything isn't you) And we're just supposed to be cool and help you out huh?

I'm calling bullshit! I think you are a fucking liar and need to go somewhere and figure it out for your damn self!


----------



## LivingtoLearn (Jun 27, 2014)

dmike03 said:


> Tell me something! How does a person go from 100lbs overweight, to being a so called "hard gainer"? You say "I'm eating more now than I ever have"....Even more than you were to put on 100lbs of fat? And you say it's hard to build muscle! Something isn't adding up about this!
> You come on here running your mouth and talking shit about how fat people are slobs and all they wanna do is shove food down there face all day. And you've lost 100lbs and every motherfucker should be like you and follow your lead. Then you post a pic of somebody (which I'd bet anything isn't you) And we're just supposed to be cool and help you out huh?
> 
> I'm calling bullshit! I think you are a fucking liar and need to go somewhere and figure it out for your damn self!



I don't drink alcohol anymore. When I was over 300 pounds I drank a 12 pack a day (sometimes more) and did not exercise.

My diet consisted of gyros, pizza, and fast food from Wendys. Also lots of Chinese food. I gave those foods up too. All I do now is eat clean.

When I was young and thin, I was active then and could eat whatever. I didn't drink back then either. Once I stopped being active and started drinking every day I blew up.

The Pic I posted is of me. I have more if you would like to see one.

I think I am realizing that my metabolism is back to where it was when I was younger and thin since Im working out so much. Therefor Im going to have to eat much more  than I am now to build the muscle I want to. I will not start eating junk food though. I refuse to go back to those habits.  I am 6'4 and 210 pounds.


----------



## LivingtoLearn (Jun 27, 2014)

By the way here is an example of my Macros. On Thursday my total macros were the following........

Protein - 217
Fat - 74
Carbs - 202


----------



## mac10chap (Jun 27, 2014)

You're lucky if that is truly your problem.  I did the same as you; lost over 100lbs after graduating high school.  I, however, do not have a hard time putting back on weight even when I do eat clean.  When I try to bulk or even recomp, my body tends to want to add on just as much fat as muscle.  I'm 33 now so age may have a little to do with it, but not much.


----------



## LivingtoLearn (Jun 27, 2014)

mac10chap said:


> You're lucky if that is truly your problem.  I did the same as you; lost over 100lbs after graduating high school.  I, however, do not have a hard time putting back on weight even when I do eat clean.  When I try to bulk or even recomp, my body tends to want to add on just as much fat as muscle.  I'm 33 now so age may have a little to do with it, but not much.



You make a good point. I have heard the same from other people. I guess each problem has its benefits. 

Some people lose weight easier than others and some put on muscle easier. I will just have to work extra hard to get results. Im up for that challenge!

Also congratulations on losing all the weight.


----------



## mac10chap (Jun 27, 2014)

Thanks man.  And the same to you.  It truly is a game changer when you lose damn near half a person.


----------



## LivingtoLearn (Jun 27, 2014)

Yeah its funny how you go places and people that haven't seen you since you lost the weight don't even know its you. I went to a family get together recently and my sisters mother in law walked in. Didn't say anything to me so I knew she didn't know who I was. Then walked up to me and said "And you are?" lol I proceeded to tell her Im my sisters brother. Her jaw dropped.


By the way I added up my total calories for yesterday and they are a little over 3300.


----------



## mac10chap (Jun 27, 2014)

For your size, 3300 cals should be right around maintenance cals.  If you want to gain weight, you need to up those by about 500cals/day and access your progress.


----------



## skinnyguy180 (Jun 27, 2014)

LivingtoLearn said:


> By the way here is an example of my Macros. On Thursday my total macros were the following........
> 
> Protein - 217
> Fat - 74
> Carbs - 202




Any gear?

So 2342 calories a day...  I would think that with your size and being a hard gainer that you have to be at a calorie deficit.  Try and increase your protein by a hundred grams....  you could replace those snacks with meals.  I'm personally not a big fan of protein bars either.  there tends to be a lot of stuff in them that is not food..I do eat whole food bars like larabars... they only contain whole foods no corn syrup, sugar ect.


----------



## LivingtoLearn (Jun 27, 2014)

skinnyguy180 said:


> Any gear?
> 
> So 2342 calories a day...  I would think that with your size and being a hard gainer that you have to be at a calorie deficit.  Try and increase your protein by a hundred grams....  you could replace those snacks with meals.  I'm personally not a big fan of protein bars either.  there tends to be a lot of stuff in them that is not food..I do eat whole food bars like larabars... they only contain whole foods no corn syrup, sugar ect.



So over 300 grams of protein per day then? That won't hurt me? I have heard protein turns to fat if you consume too much so that's why I asked.

Secondly would you recommend I invest in a mass gainer powder?


----------



## skinnyguy180 (Jun 27, 2014)

LivingtoLearn said:


> By the way here is an example of my Macros. On Thursday my total macros were the following........
> 
> *Protein - 217
> Fat - 74
> Carbs - 20*2





LivingtoLearn said:


> Yeah its funny how you go places and people that haven't seen you since you lost the weight don't even know its you. I went to a family get together recently and my sisters mother in law walked in. Didn't say anything to me so I knew she didn't know who I was. Then walked up to me and said "And you are?" lol I proceeded to tell her Im my sisters brother. Her jaw dropped.
> 
> 
> By the way I added up my total calories for yesterday and they are a little over *3300*.



1 gram of Carbs and protein contain 4 calories each and one gram of fat contains 9.  So with the macros you laid out the calories are much less then that.

*Protein - 217=868
Fat - 74=666
Carbs - 202=808*
*total=2342*


----------



## LivingtoLearn (Jun 27, 2014)

But food has more than just protein, carbs and fat in it. Correct?


----------



## skinnyguy180 (Jun 27, 2014)

LivingtoLearn said:


> So over 300 grams of protein per day then? That won't hurt me? I have heard protein turns to fat if you consume too much so that's why I asked.
> 
> Secondly would you recommend I invest in a mass gainer powder?




No mass gainers usually have a lot of carbs and fat.  Also protein carbs and fat will all turn to fat depending on whether or not you body is using up the calories that they provide.


----------



## LivingtoLearn (Jun 27, 2014)

skinnyguy180 said:


> No mass gainers usually have a lot of carbs and fat.  Also protein carbs and fat will all turn to fat depending on whether or not you body is using up the calories that they provide.



Ok so this is going to be a lot of work. Im going to just have to eat , eat and eat. Good healthy foods of course. It will be the cheapest and most effective way about doing this.

I'm going to start by making sure my breakfast is the biggest meal of the day. And I mean big. Sweet Potato, 6-7 Eggs, two slices of whole wheat toast and half a cup of oatmeal. Could even throw in a 6 oz sirloin. Just one example.


----------



## skinnyguy180 (Jun 27, 2014)

yes but you get you cals from fat, protein, and carbs.. the rest are micro nutrients


----------



## LivingtoLearn (Jun 27, 2014)

skinnyguy180 said:


> yes but you get you cals from fat, protein, and carbs.. the rest are micro nutrients



Oh I see so if I take in say 3500 calories, do not pay attention to that unless its all from carbs, fat, and protein. Right?

So a guy who consumed 3500 calories may have only really consumed 2300. Correct?


----------



## mac10chap (Jun 27, 2014)

Skinny, I think this guy is gonna learn something in this thread.  

LTL, notice the response difference you got in this thread than the others.  In your other threads, you were out to bash everybody that is not perfect all while not even having the knowledge on nutrition to get close to accomplishing your own personal goals.   

I think this thread will be a turning point for you and you should get the help of the knowledgeable members here to help you out.


----------



## skinnyguy180 (Jun 27, 2014)

I wouldn't add carbs and the protein that your getting from sources like bread is not the same to your body as say chicken,beef or fish.  and Yes we all eat most of the day when trying to put on muscle... especially hard gainers.8-9 ounce of chicken breast extra should be pretty close to 100 grams of protein.. use this site to add up your whole food macros.

http://nutritiondata.self.com/


----------



## skinnyguy180 (Jun 27, 2014)

LivingtoLearn said:


> Oh I see so if I take in say 3500 calories, do not pay attention to that unless its all from carbs, fat, and protein. Right?
> 
> So a guy who consumed 3500 calories may have only really consumed 2300. Correct?



no..  you have a miscalculation in there some where is the problem... those three macros(aside from alcohol) are the only things that contain calories.  micro-nutrients do not.


----------



## LivingtoLearn (Jun 27, 2014)

mac10chap said:


> Skinny, I think this guy is gonna learn something in this thread.
> 
> LTL, notice the response difference you got in this thread than the others.  In your other threads, you were out to bash everybody that is not perfect all while not even having the knowledge on nutrition to get close to accomplishing your own personal goals.
> 
> I think this thread will be a turning point for you and you should get the help of the knowledgeable members here to help you out.



I am doing my best to be a better member here that actually contributes well thought out questions instead of flooding the board with nonsense. I hope all of you respect that. Have a wonderful day and thank you all for taking the time to help me understand bodybuilding better. I really want some day to be able to walk in a gym and people say "Wow look at that guy. He must compete."


----------



## LivingtoLearn (Jun 27, 2014)

skinnyguy180 said:


> no..  you have a miscalculation in there some where is the problem... those three macros(aside from alcohol) are the only things that contain calories.  micro-nutrients do not.



Ok so each meal's total calories are taken from protein, carbs, and fat. Each macro's total number of calories then is the deciding factor on how many calories that meal has.


----------



## skinnyguy180 (Jun 27, 2014)

yep and the rule of thumb is 4  calories per gram of protein,  4 calories per gram of carb, and 9 per gram of fat..... these are not exact though.  just close enough to be effective.


----------



## LivingtoLearn (Jun 27, 2014)

skinnyguy180 said:


> yep and the rule of thumb is 4  calories per gram of protein,  4 calories per gram of carb, and 9 per gram of fat..... these are not exact though.  just close enough to be effective.



Ok and sugar doesn't have any set amount of calories per gram?


----------



## skinnyguy180 (Jun 27, 2014)

here is the nutritional data on sugar... sugar is a carb and so is dietary fiber but don't count dietary fiber.

http://nutritiondata.self.com/facts/sweets/5592/2


----------



## LivingtoLearn (Jun 27, 2014)

Well thank you for your help today. It means a lot to me. I will do my best to follow your advice and in 3 months from now lets see how my gains have progressed.


----------



## Conceal30 (Dec 10, 2014)

i think this post just saved my life... one of the most informative nutrition posts i have read, and great links to boot. you guys rock, IMF rocks! damn im glad to be here


----------

